# Looking for a cheaper Alternative to Deco Network and Lavasoft



## Ioverdosed (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello All

Looking for a cheaper alternative to Deco Network and Lavasoft. The features I am looking for are online stores for my various schools, sport teams and business. An online art designer is not that important but could be useful. I have looked at AGP Solutions, but they do not offer any downloadable content (pictures from Sanmar, Alpha etc) or online art designer. I am not sure how many sale I will have and spending $149-$200+ a month plus transaction fees does not make much financial sense at the present time.

Thanks
Rich


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

Look into Open Tshirts
Its open source and free! My site is set up with it, take a look
www.customt-shirtz.com
Tom who created it is a great guy and the forums will help you with all your questions


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

We use InkSoft personally for our websites though I would also recommend looking into Open T-Shirts.


----------



## printmedia365 (Nov 29, 2013)

thank you Ipsd


----------



## southlandgraphic (Nov 2, 2006)

codyjoe said:


> We use InkSoft personally for our websites though I would also recommend looking into Open T-Shirts.



Codyjoe, how did you figure out how to use the XML api feed?


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

If you want a shopping cart that can create multi-stores then take a look at Opencart. You can give your schools and teams their own store whilst controlling them all from your Opencart admin area.

Opencart is free.


----------

